# Best controller on the market



## Spence (Nov 18, 2011)

What is the best controller in the market that will give just as good of a performance curve as the zilla 2k or even better stats?


----------



## Kerensky (Jul 8, 2011)

right now i think the hv2k zilla is the daddy..... unless the big sol is as chunky as the forum posts say its gonna be.


----------

